# How to get a discount at Vail with a Summit pass?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As I don't have a Summit Pass I can't say a lot. It's going to boil down to the fact of pass benefits. Do they offer any sort of discount tickets at their other resorts with the pass? If not, get ready to pony up around $80 maybe more, if you get a "discount" ticket at one of the Front Range grocery stores or ski shops.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

I had the summitt pass last year and got the colorado pass this year, wanna guess why? starts witha V and ends with a AIL!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> As I don't have a Summit Pass I can't say a lot. It's going to boil down to the fact of pass benefits. Do they offer any sort of discount tickets at their other resorts with the pass? If not, get ready to pony up around $80 maybe more, if you get a "discount" ticket at one of the Front Range grocery stores or ski shops.


No. That is the kicker :-( The Colorado Pass is the same as the Summit Pass with with the following exception:
-The CO pass grants 10 lift tickets (on non-restricted days) to Vail/Beaver Creek.
The summit pass has no benefits associated with Vail/Beaver... though I read in one thread that some pass offices will offer you a discount if you flash a season pass to a different slope.

There are 'Spring renewal' benefits that give you up to four $59 lift passes at Vail/Beaver, but those shouldn't apply to me since I first got the pass this fall.

I guess what I am really asking is whether they will give me any leeway for having a pass at all.

Vail/Beaver have prices listed at $82/day on their website... but there is always a way around full retail for a pass at most slopes, is there not? What about the King Soopers coupons?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> I had the summitt pass last year and got the colorado pass this year, wanna guess why? starts witha V and ends with a AIL!!


Thats GREAT for you, but since I don't live in CO, and they require you to take your picture and pick up the Colorado pass in person... it wasn't an option for me since I live in Georgia


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> No. That is the kicker :-( The Colorado Pass is the same as the Summit Pass with with the following exception:
> -The CO pass grants 10 lift tickets (on non-restricted days) to Vail/Beaver Creek.
> The summit pass has no benefits associated with Vail/Beaver... though I read in one thread that some pass offices will offer you a discount if you flash a season pass to a different slope.
> 
> ...


Those pass offices that give you the discount for showing another season pass is Crested Butte. A waaaaaay better mountain than any on the Epic or Super Passes, but off topic. 

They aren't going to give you any discount for flashing the Summit Pass. If the Vail day tickets are $82 this (I thought they had gone up to Aspen prices >$90) year, then you can get a discount ticket at Safeway or King Soopers that is generally $10-$20 less. I have no idea what they are offering this year. That is about it. I haven't heard of any two for one passes or anything like that. Yet. With the economy the way it is, it's possible more lift ticket deals will come around. With Vail though I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

With the Summit You can get $40 tickets to the summit mountains, traditionally. Not sure if they would let you do that for Vail or not. Just give the ticket office a call and ask.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Thats GREAT for you, but since I don't live in CO, and they require you to take your picture and pick up the Colorado pass in person... it wasn't an option for me since I live in Georgia


next year they wont require you to. I don't live in CO, but since they had my name and photo on file from last year, I was able to get the colorado pass this year instead of summit. sorry that doesn't help you out this year though.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> next year they wont require you to. I don't live in CO, but since they had my name and photo on file from last year, I was able to get the colorado pass this year instead of summit. sorry that doesn't help you out this year though.


I'm reasonably certain that I'll be headed back out to Jackson Hole next year... I'm already having withdrawal symptoms


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

me and my buddies are planning a trip and when we bookeed through expedia vail gave us the third day for free when we paid for the first 2 days. we packaged that with out hotel stay and flights and shuttles. im from ky so your trip would be similiar. it has nothing to do with that pass but if youre planning on goin to vail might as well book it all together and save. so there and beaver and then use your pass to go to other resorts if you have enough time.


----------

